# Mega Monster Session



## sebi-online88 (17. August 2005)

So Freunde nun ist es so weit! Habe gerade mit BS XL gesprochen und beschlossen das wir am 27./28.08 nun die Mega Session starten wollen. Da BS, Glotz und Daniel bereits auf dem Wege zur Eurobike sind bietet sich eine Stadt im Süden wohl am besten an. Also wie und wo wollt ihr es am liebsten machen. Klar Freiburg wäre für alle im Süden schnell zu erreichen und Freiburg hat auch die geilsten Spots die ich so kenne. Die Jungs werden ein paar Tage bei mir zu Besuch bleiben das heißt wir könnten am Wochenende sonst wo fahren und Mo/Di dann in Freiburg. Also Vorschläge auf den Tisch meine Freunde    

greetz


----------



## biketrialer (17. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde nun ist es so weit! Habe gerade mit BS XL gesprochen und beschlossen das wir am 27./28.08 nun die Mega Session starten wollen. Da BS, Glotz und Daniel bereits auf dem Wege zur Eurobike sind bietet sich eine Stadt im Süden wohl am besten an. Also wie und wo wollt ihr es am liebsten machen. Klar Freiburg wäre für alle im Süden schnell zu erreichen und Freiburg hat auch die geilsten Spots die ich so kenne. Die Jungs werden ein paar Tage bei mir zu Besuch bleiben das heißt wir könnten am Wochenende sonst wo fahren und Mo/Di dann in Freiburg. Also Vorschläge auf den Tisch meine Freunde
> 
> greetz



bei nem freiburg rochnroll am WE bin ich mit von der partie, müsste dann halt wieder mit "ollis couch" ma reden ob das klappt......  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (17. August 2005)

Pahh...Monster Session!   

ULTI SESSION JUNGS!!! IN KÖLN!!!! Da müsst ihr sein!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. August 2005)

also wir aus BS fahren nächstes Wochenende richtung Freiburg.. und können irgendwo station machen.... und ne Session machen Köln Frankfurt..egal...fahren dann weiter nach Freiburg und machen da noch ne session...

Wo soll ich hin kommen... 

klärt ihr das unter euch...uns ist es egal... ...also checkt das 

MfG MArco


----------



## trialsrider (17. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> also wir aus BS fahren nächstes Wochenende richtung Freiburg.. und können irgendwo station machen.... und ne Session machen Köln Frankfurt..egal...fahren dann weiter nach Freiburg und machen da noch ne session...
> 
> Wo soll ich hin kommen...
> 
> ...



Ja alles klar dann biste ja in Köln am Start.
TrialsMax und ich werden uns ganz doll freuen.
Und die vielen anderen auch! Dat wird abgehen!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja alles klar dann biste ja in Köln am Start.
> TrialsMax und ich werden uns ganz doll freuen.
> Und die vielen anderen auch! Dat wird abgehen!



also wer würde denn alles nach köln kommen am besagten Samstag?!?!


----------



## trialsrider (17. August 2005)

Also mit mir wäre dann auf jeden noch theglue ausm Forum da.
3 Street fahrer vlt noch. Und ein Capoeira Mensch evtl.

Ich denke Trialsmax wäre dabei und mit ihm dann
auch ZOO!Trialer und so....und Tretschwein kann bestimmt auch!
Also alle melden jungs! Und ich hoffe Levelboss is auch am Start!

BSXL bin echt gespannt wie du life und in Farbe abgehst!   

Martin


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit mir wäre dann auf jeden noch theglue ausm Forum da.
> 3 Street fahrer vlt noch. Und ein Capoeira Mensch evtl.
> 
> Ich denke Trialsmax wäre dabei und mit ihm dann
> ...



aber sagt nicht das ich euch nicht gewarnt habe....


----------



## trialmissmarple (18. August 2005)

Ich bin dabei  ich kann evtl. noch welche mitbringen.
Felix kommt auch glaub ich der ist aber noch bei seiner TAnte.


----------



## trialsrider (18. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> aber sagt nicht das ich euch nicht gewarnt habe....



 Ja ja dat! bin auf alles vorbereitet!   

 Denk ich...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. August 2005)

an welchem datum soll es denn genau stattfinden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. August 2005)

Ja ich denke nächstes We oder BS XL? 

dann wird dick Köln gerockt!   
GEIL!


----------



## trialmissmarple (18. August 2005)

Köln Köol Köln      
Ict mal net soweit für mich. 

Das wird sehr geil werden.  

Steht auch schon fest wo und wie spät wir uns treffen und datum nächste woch 27.28?
Weiss jemand wi ich in Koeln günstig übernachten kann??


----------



## trialmissmarple (18. August 2005)

trialsrider dann lerne ich dich ja auch noch mal kennen dann wirds noch was wem das Bild zugestanden hätte


----------



## trialsrider (18. August 2005)

Jo dat! aber das Bild war ja mim Trialsmax net mit mir! Nur ich hab dich dezent drauf hingewiesen!   

Das wird super geil auf jeden Fall! Ach und wegen Günstig übernachten vlt kannste ja auch bei mir pennen mal sehen!   

Martin


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. August 2005)

also steht das jetzt wir kommen nächsten Samstag nach Köln und pennen beim Trialsrider.... !!!! Hoffe es kommen alle!!! Ansonsten ist halt am Sonntag Montag und Dienstag noch ne Session in FReiburg..weil da fahren wir als nächstes hin...

MfG
Marco


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> also steht das jetzt wir kommen nächsten Samstag nach Köln und pennen beim Trialsrider.... !!!! Hoffe es kommen alle!!! Ansonsten ist halt am Sonntag Montag und Dienstag noch ne Session in FReiburg..weil da fahren wir als nächstes hin...
> 
> MfG
> Marco




euuuuhhh....wiviele Seit ihr denn? Dann werde ich mal versuchen meine Eltern
das schonend bei zu bringen! Das einige Vagabunden bei uns übernachten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theglue (19. August 2005)

Wenn ihr beim Trialsrider nicht alle reinpasst könnt ihr auch bei mir pennen, ich wohn direkt neben ihm....


----------



## biketrialer (19. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> also steht das jetzt wir kommen nächsten Samstag nach Köln !!!! Hoffe es kommen alle!!!
> MfG
> Marco



dann werd auch ich ma meinen ar$ch ma nach köln bewegen......!!
treffpunkt: is wo? uhrzeit:??
toto


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2005)

Ich würde vorschlagen: Samstag 27.08  so gegen 11-12 Köln HBH?? 

Oder kann da jemand net oder so??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. August 2005)

was jetzt? morgen der samstag, oder der 27.8.??
Max


----------



## biketrialer (19. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> was jetzt? morgen der samstag, oder der 27.8.??
> Max



die munichtrialer würden jetzt sagen: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!  
toto


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> die munichtrialer würden jetzt sagen: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!
> toto



Dann ließ mal das ich den Post oben von mir kurz nach der Frage vom Max geändert habe!   

Also wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil!   
Ne also ich hatte es net dazu geschrieben und der Max hat
dann über icq nochma gefragt habs dann geändert!


----------



## biketrialer (19. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ließ mal das ich den Post oben von mir kurz nach der Frage vom Max geändert habe!
> 
> Also wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil!
> Ne also ich hatte es net dazu geschrieben und der Max hat
> dann über icq nochma gefragt habs dann geändert!



ein typischer forumstumult........  
toto


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> ein typischer forumstumult........
> toto



Jenau dat!   
Aber du kommst auch gell?`
Fein!


----------



## biketrialer (20. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Jenau dat!
> Aber du kommst auch gell?`
> Fein!



wenn nix dazwischen kommt denke ich schon das ich am start bin!
toto


----------



## trialbock (20. August 2005)

Freiburg würde mir reinlaufe..   
de kolleg is noch im urlaub aber bis dahin is er wieder da!
Da habda dann 2 trialer mehr in Freiburg 

Köln is mir zu weit 
Also wie jezze?? Freiburg am WE oder köln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (20. August 2005)

Na blöde Frage: Alle kommen nach KÖLN!   
und denen es zu weit ist die sind halt in Freiburg.


----------



## trialbock (20. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Na blöde Frage: Alle kommen nach KÖLN!
> und denen es zu weit ist die sind halt in Freiburg.


Schon Klar  ! ! ! 
Mehr biker mehr FUN!!
Mehr Spots Mehr FUN  >>>>>> Let´s ROCK @ Freiburg


----------



## trialsrider (20. August 2005)

trialbock schrieb:
			
		

> Schon Klar  ! ! !
> Mehr biker mehr FUN!!
> Mehr Spots Mehr FUN  >>>>>> Let´s ROCK @ Freiburg




 Nein! Kölle is ja jetzt schon fest!

Aber vlt kann man ein ander mal Freiburg machen.


----------



## trialsrider (20. August 2005)

Also Frage:

Wiviele Leute müssten dann bei mir uns theglue pennen? 
Also ich weiss bis jetzt von BSXL und trialmissmarple
und das wohl noch welche mit BSXL mitkommen, wieviele sind
das denn so? Ich hab mir dann auch mal so überlegt das wir ja
dann abends hier noch gemütlich was trinken gehen können.
Was haltet ihr davon BS XL und trialmissmarple und so???

Und wenn ihr am nächsten Tag nicht direkt wieder weiter müsst
könnten wir auch hier in Honnef mal was abgehen weil hier kann man
auch ganz gut fahren denk ich! Und die spots sind auch alle ganz
nah.   


Gruß
Martin


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. August 2005)

also wir sind 4 mit mir.... alles weitere von wegen auf die Piste gehen... das Tschäggen wir wenn wir in Kölle sind... SEE YYAAAA


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. August 2005)

MAx bist doch am start in Kölle oder``


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. August 2005)

Also ich werde nur in freiburg am start sein weil ich noch unsere neuen Bike für die eurobike fertig schrauben muss und leider keine zeit und kein bike habe. Aber wie gesagt wer nach freiburg kommt wird sein wahres wunder erleben


----------



## trialsrider (21. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> wer nach freiburg kommt wird sein wahres wunder erleben



Ja ne is klaa......


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne is klaa......



Dann glaube es halt nicht, wer schon mal hier war der kennt die Spots und die echt mal hammer geil! Wie kommst du eigendlich mit dem rahemn von mir klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. August 2005)

Klar glaub ichs dir! Denke hab schon Vids aus Freiburg gesehen.
Sieht dick aus! Aber jetzt ist erstma Köln angesagt.   
Vlt bin ich bei der nächsten Freiburg Session dann auch 
am Start.

Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Porno komm super klar.
Hier der Beweis:  






guck mal in meiner Galerie! Da sind noch mehr beweise   
Muss echt sagen ist echt SAU Geil das Teil!


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Klar glaub ichs dir! Denke hab schon Vids aus Freiburg gesehen.
> Sieht dick aus! Aber jetzt ist erstma Köln angesagt.
> Vlt bin ich bei der nächsten Freiburg Session dann auch
> am Start.
> ...



Na also freud mich wenn sich die Bohnen gerechnet haben und du nun richtig Spass hast!


----------



## trialsrider (22. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Na also freud mich wenn sich die Bohnen gerechnet haben und du nun richtig Spass hast!



Und wie!!!   Vielen Dank nochma!
Bei dem Preis musste man ja zuschlagen!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. August 2005)

Jemand der Schwalbe Reifen zu schätzen weiss


----------



## trialsrider (22. August 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der Schwalbe Reifen zu schätzen weiss



 Klar! Sind sau GEIL! vorallem BIG BETTY und All Migthy  
fahre jetzt den Big Betty da er leichter ist! Aber auch den
kriegt man net klein hatte noch keinen Platten. Hab
aber auch nen Dh Schlauch drin!


----------



## kochikoch (22. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

>



 hey martin du bist echt ein kunde fahr doch einfach ums geländer drum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (22. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann glaube es halt nicht, wer schon mal hier war der kennt die Spots und die echt mal hammer geil!



 
und dieses jahr geht auf jeden fall mindestens 1 session bei euch noch!!
toto


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. August 2005)

Also nochmal.... den kommen Samstag treffen wir uns alle um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Kölle... 

wer ist dabei???

und das wir bei dir pennen können läuft auch ja?!?

MfG
Marco


----------



## ringo667 (22. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Porno komm super klar.
> Hier der Beweis:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Vom Sebi bekommmt man nur feine Räder!!!


----------



## trialsrider (22. August 2005)

@BS XL:Ja Samstag zwischen 11 und 12 in Kölle!   

Denke das klappt mit dem pennen, wenn es bei mir 
komplikationen geben sollte was ich nicht glaube
hat theglue schon gesagt das auch einige bei ihm pennen
könnten  

Vlt schickst du mir mal per pm deine handynr. oder so.
Dann kann ich bescheid sagen wenn irgendwas schief geht,
und ich es net schaffe es ins Forum zu setzen. 

@Ringo:Ja der hat nen guten Ruf!    

@Sebi:Heute neuen treter Rekord: ca 110cm


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Vlt schickst du mir mal deine handynr:




0177 8456959


----------



## trialmissmarple (22. August 2005)

Ich binn dabie aber lass net sagen zwischen 11 und 12 lass uns um 11am Hbh treffen


----------



## theglue (22. August 2005)

alles klar 11 Uhr, wenn ihr beim Trialsrider net pennen könnt, könnt ihr alle zu mir, das ist kein problem...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. August 2005)

alex aus mainz und meine Wenigkeit sind auf jeden am start.
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. August 2005)

na wunderbar... und wer kommt nach Freiburg``???


----------



## trialsrider (23. August 2005)

Sekunde nur um das klar zustellen in Köln sind mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit:


theglue,BS XL samt drei Kollegen,Trialsmax und ein Kollege,Tretschwein,Levelboss,trialmissmarple und ich mit ca.3 Kollegen.
die aber teils Street fahren oder so. Und welche die Filmen.
Und ich denke es werden noch mehr dabei sein! Also sagt doch 
mal bescheid jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (23. August 2005)

So ein letztes mal jetzt noch!!!!!!

Wo:Köln Hbh
Wann:11Uhr


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. August 2005)

Ja kommt nun auch jemand nach Freiburg oder sind wir ganz alleine???


----------



## tommytrialer (24. August 2005)

kann leider nicht bin schon unterwegs in richtung wm...dumm dieses jahr wegen den terminen!!


wenn ich zeit hätte wäre ich in köln und freiburg am start


----------



## C-Fix (24. August 2005)

Servus,

Ich wär auch in Freiburg dabei!! Der Sebi hat mich ja schon als den "Kommilitonen" kennengelernt und weiß zwar das ich nix kann, aber vielleicht kann ich mir dann umso mehr bei euch abschaun... *g*
Wann wollt ihr denn dann genau in FR rumhopsen? Muss zwar eigentlich lernen, aber das werd ich schon schaukeln!!

Max der   "Kommilitone"


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. August 2005)

C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Max der   "Kommilitone"



WIE BITTE????

Vergiss mal schnell MAX.....wird Zeit das ich mal wieder für recht und Ordnung sorge...ist ja alles aus dem Gleichgewicht....


----------



## Levelboss (24. August 2005)

Ich komm nach Köln!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm nach Köln!



HUT AB...Dann gehts ja Gut ab...


----------



## C-Fix (24. August 2005)

Hey, den doofen Beinahmen hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht!!! Das is auf Sebis Mist gewachsen...  
Und wenn du für Gleichgewicht sorgen willst, dann schau lieber erst mal das du dein eigenes Gleichgewicht auf dem bike halten kannst...   
Wär auf jeden Fall in Freiburg zur Stelle


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. August 2005)

C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, den doofen Beinahmen hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht!!! Das is auf Sebis Mist gewachsen...
> Und wenn du für Gleichgewicht sorgen willst, dann schau lieber erst mal das du dein eigenes Gleichgewicht auf dem bike halten kannst...
> Wär auf jeden Fall in Freiburg zur Stelle



Nicht abdrehen..... aber werde mal versuchen das mir dem Gleichgewicht besser hinzubekommen...wenn du das sagst muss ja was wares dran sein.... 

PS:Sehen uns in Freiburg

MfG
Marco 

(Gleichgewicht...hinbekommen) lol...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. August 2005)

@BS XL:Wie sehen uns in Freiburg? Willste zu beiden sessions gleichzeitig oder was?   oder meinste die nächste Fb session?


Also am 27 hat meine Schwester geburtstag aber man muss Prioritäten setzen!
Also bin ich bei der Session in Köln und mindestens 2 können denk ich bei mir pennen hab mit meinen Eltern geredet. Die anderen können dann zum theglue!  

Und abends gehen wa schön einen trinken!   
und wenn wa wollen können wa dann Sonntag
hier noch ne Runde drehen was ich super geil fänd!   

Martin


----------



## biketrialer (25. August 2005)

bin auch am start!
toto


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. August 2005)

Also damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen nochmal zusammen gefaßt...

1. Diesen Samstag 11 Uhr treffen Köln Hbf... Session Nummero UNO
2. Diesen Sonntag zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr treffen in Freiburg.. für die ZWEITE SESSION...

Also ist für jeden was dabei...ob Nordlicht oder Mittel Deutschland oder Süd...garkein Problem.... ROADTRIP 2005... startet diesen Samstag...

MfG
MArco

PS: Wo wir uns in FReiburg treffen das überlegt sich noch Sebi..
Also SEE YAA


----------



## Levelboss (25. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Diesen Samstag 11 Uhr treffen Köln Hbf... Session Nummero UNO


Und zwar vorm Haupteingang des Hbf an der großen Treppe direkt vorm Dom.


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. August 2005)

Ja und nun wer kommt nach freiburg?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und nun wer kommt nach freiburg?



 Ja genau... Wer kommt nach Freiburg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (26. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau... Wer kommt nach Freiburg?!


 

Mhhh.. ich evt. wenn was lous ist.. 
Heute geht nix  in FR??? Schade!!!
sonst wär ich mal mit de Freundin durchkomme um zu schaue was ihr da treibt


----------



## glotz (27. August 2005)

so jungs gleich gehts wieder los !!!!
der roadtrip kann beginnen!!
bin grad nach hause gekommen
hab grad erst mal schön durch gemacht werd jetzt duschen,frühstücken
noch ein bier trinken und um 7 uhr holzt mich marco ab und dann wird losgerockt!!
hoffe ihr seid auch alle so fit wie ich denn dann wird das (ab11heuteinköln(nurfürdiedienichtwissenwassieheutmachensolln)) gleich ne mortz gaudi!!
auch wenn ich das erste mal ohne mein geliebtes fishauge wegfahren muss weil mein mitbewohner das dises we selber braucht!! also wenn irgendwer noch eins hat dann mitbringen!!41 oder 43 mm gewinde!!
(oder gleich cam mit auge drauf) egal alles mitbringen!!
und wenn irgendwer noch ne frau zu hause rumliegen hat, dann auch mitbringen!! meine iss nämlich kürzlich abhanden gekommenn!!!
und bier!!ganz wichtig!!auch mitbringen davon kann man nie genug haben!!
so ich glaub das war alles!! see jaa sooon
achso ihr köönt jetzt auch aufstehen iss nämlich schon hell draussen!!
mfg teo


----------



## C-Fix (27. August 2005)

Hmmm

Also ich bin hier in Freiburg (wohn ja da), aber irgendwie is mir aufgefallen, dass noch keiner weiss wo und wann man sich in FR treffen soll??
Ich bin auch eher fuer Sonntag, weil ich grad ein bischen gesundheitlich schwaechle..... (sch*** Erkaeltung)
Also wann und wo?

Max


----------



## trialbock (27. August 2005)

Also hoffe dass , das wetter morgen hält und was moin früh hier im forum steht wo und wann es lous geht.. weis zwar nich ob ich auf de bock steig aber vorbeikomme tu ich !  
ALSO so um 12 -13 FR Hauptbahnhof wär optimal  ! ! !  

                >>>> SO jungs... jezz seit ihr dran <<<<


----------



## biketrialer (27. August 2005)

köln war schon ganz cool heut!
toto


----------



## trialmissmarple (27. August 2005)

Köln war der hammer  
Ich sag nur Max seinen Rahmen ne Marco


----------



## trialsrider (27. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Köln war der hammer
> Ich sag nur Max seinen Rahmen ne Marco



Der Gute Rahmen ist hin und dann:
Marco:"Ja ok schick mir die rechnung!"
Max:"Ja ne, muss ich nix für zahlen!"
Marco:"Hätt se eh nicht gezahlt!"   

War echt geil heute! hab ein paar Fotos
und Videos mim Handy gemacht vlt
stell ich ein paar davon online!


----------



## trialmissmarple (27. August 2005)

mach mach mach 

Aber die sprünge vom Marco warn auch net ohne


----------



## trialsrider (28. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> mach mach mach
> 
> Aber die sprünge vom Marco warn auch net ohne



nicht ohne?? Der Marco ist ein krankes Schwein!
Einfach nur hart. Und mäxchen geht auch gut
mim Kinderrad ...ich mein 20" (sorry) ab!  

Ja ich stell morgen mal fotos online denk ich.
Videos sind kack qualli aber geil. z.b. wo der MAx
von dem Stromkasten voll auf den Pasanten fliegt!   
Und die dicke Nummer vom Marco:Stromkasten:2,50Mauer....
und runter da!   DICK!!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. August 2005)

also um 13.00 uhr vor dem HBF-Bahnhof in Freiburg direkt vor dem MC treffen wir uns. Ich hoffe es sind paar Jungs am start von euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die sprünge vom Marco warn auch net ohne



den namen braunscheig xl darf er zu recht tragen!!  
toto


----------



## trialsrider (28. August 2005)

So hier ein paar pics.  
Marcoicker hook up:





So hier ein Gruppenbild mit Levelboss und seiner Perle!   




Hier ein Foto vom Marco der den ganzen Tag einen auf Wasserratte gemacht hat




Hier n pic vom Felix beim Tipper to Superman




Marco nachm Treter oder so....ne garnicht das warn Coust  
deshalb lacht der Felix auch so! MARCO ist KRANK!  





so ich hab nochmehr wenn nochmehr gewollt werden!


----------



## Scr4t (28. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab nochmehr wenn nochmehr gewollt werden!



immer her damit


----------



## Levelboss (28. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab nochmehr wenn nochmehr gewollt werden!


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## trialsrider (28. August 2005)

Na jut!!!   

Extra für dich Felix!   


















sind teilweise leider ein biserl dunkel....


----------



## trialbock (28. August 2005)

gudn Tach zusamme  ! ! !  

Die Freiburg session war ja auch ma geil!!    
Dahat das House dicke gerockt ! ! !
War zwar nur 5 stunde da .. aber das was ich gesehe hab war feeeeed..
hoffe das Filmmatrial und die bilder stehn bald im  NETZ


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. August 2005)

na ihr alten säcke 
wir ( marco) hat heut erst ´mal richtig auf die kacke gehauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hier schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack!!!!!!!!!






mfg teo


ps:ich freu mich jetzt schon wie sau aufs video!!!
ich mach alle fertig (zitat von marco!!!)


----------



## jem23 (30. August 2005)

der haut imma so 'aufe kacke' ich fahr öfters mit ihm ( eher neben ihm her) is schon was besonderes wenn er was nich sofort schafft.. marco fährt wie wennze fliechs   

o'ton marco: isn traum


----------



## ringo667 (30. August 2005)

Was ist denn das für ein schickes Rad was da steht?

Ist das dein neues, Sebi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. August 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

>



wie hoch ist das ?


----------



## C-Fix (30. August 2005)

Dat waren wohl die 1,35m.......  
Bin ja schon froh wenn ich die ,35 schaff...


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. August 2005)

Also Jung wir waren eben die Sache noch mal messen...

Es waren keine 1,35m und auch keine 1,36m sonder genau 55,118 inch oder 4,59312 food oder 1,53104 yard oder 0,00087 mile !!!

Also dann mal viel Spass beim rechnen


----------



## jem23 (31. August 2005)

lol man habbi n schlaues hendy, aba n meter pfirsich was is dat schon


----------



## jem23 (31. August 2005)

mit seim t-rammler springt er doppelt so hoch -.-


----------



## trialsrider (31. August 2005)

aaaaaaaargh wie lösch ich nen Beitrag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (31. August 2005)

Krass doch 1,40? dick! 

net schlecht der digge!   

Ach ja:
Auf der Köln Session waren auch ne Menge leute mit Kameras. Kann mal einer von denen noch seine Fotos hochladen? Würde die gerne mal sehen!   


trialsrider
www.trialsrider.de


----------



## glotz (3. September 2005)

schöne grüße von der eurobike am bodensee
i´ch sag nur eins macht euch auf was gefasst!!
ich habe schon über 12 stunden gefilmt!!
wenn ich am montag wieder zu hause bin dann müssen mir mal alle die fotos von den sessions schicken!!!
ich geh jetzt erst mal einen saufen!!!
mfg teo


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. September 2005)

He Teo mein süsses Mäuschen ich hoffe du bist fleissig am sichten von den 18 Stunden Material das du gefilmt hast... Kann es kaum erwarten die netten Scenen wieder zu sehen und erneut zu verdauen... hau rein !!!!

Gruß an alle....

Euer Sebi


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. September 2005)

Gibs uns ungeschnitten du Sau !


----------



## glotz (7. September 2005)

morgen jungs
ich habe mal wieder die ganze nacht gesichtet und geschnitten!!
die kölnsession ist schon fertig!! von freiburg schon fast alles aufm rechner eurobike noch fast nichts!!
köln ist das warm up denn wo uns sebi in freiburg hingeführt hat war echt der hammer richtig schöne spots und sehr schöne aufnahmen!!
muss jetzt erst mal arbeiten um das verprasste geld von letzter woche wieder 
zu verdienen!!
ich meld mich!!
viel spass beim warten

gruß teo


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> morgen jungs
> ich habe mal wieder die ganze nacht gesichtet und geschnitten!!
> die kölnsession ist schon fertig!! von freiburg schon fast alles aufm rechner eurobike noch fast nichts!!
> köln ist das warm up denn wo uns sebi in freiburg hingeführt hat war echt der hammer richtig schöne spots und sehr schöne aufnahmen!!
> ...



Gib gas lieber Michael...... SChumacher...  und wenn´s probleme gibt..... 
ICH CHECK DAS SCHON...


----------



## trialsrider (7. September 2005)

Kannst du das Video von der Köln Session schonmal uppen?
Wäre cool! Bin auch mal sehr auf die aktion in freiburg gespannt wenns
da gut is bin ich das nächste mal vlt auch da!   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## glotz (7. September 2005)

nee das geht nun wirklich nicht!!!
auch wenn es euch schon in den fingern kribbelt,
aber das vid wird ein road trip und keine einzelnen sessions!!
so jetzt muss ich aber weg!!
see yaa


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. September 2005)

Dann mach aber wirklich mal nen GROßES. Sollte ja mittlerweile zumindest jeder jemand kennen der DSL hat und mal 700mb saugen kann


----------



## glotz (7. September 2005)

na gut hier ist für alle die einen schönen treter sehen wollen ein vorgeschmack von dem was kommt!!
das muss reichen bis alles fertig ist
mfg teo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. September 2005)

Oh baby i like it....yeeeaaaarrrrrhhhh


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. September 2005)

na so muss es sein... Das rockt doch schon mal richtig gut....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. September 2005)

Sommer Sonne Cabrio---- Freiburg rockt...


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Sommer Sonne Cabrio---- Freiburg rockt...




Ganz genau... diese Woche ist es gerade mal noch 5° wärmer... das nächste mal müsst ihr echt für ne Woche bleiben dann wird es erst mal lustig...


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> na gut hier ist für alle die einen schönen treter sehen wollen ein vorgeschmack von dem was kommt!!
> das muss reichen bis alles fertig ist
> mfg teo


Salli erstma!!
wie funz des mit dem Download!! da braucht man n Passwort?


----------



## trialmissmarple (7. September 2005)

Danke Glotz das du  dran gedacht hast.


Du musst dich anmelden kostet nichts und du bekommst keine Werbung


----------



## trialbock (8. September 2005)

Mercy .. habs ja scho mal probiert hab da halt keine 3 name reingeschriebe
 Geile sache, da gibts ja einige Trialvideos  

Freu mich schu Tierisch auf den Hauptgang 

Freiburg Rockt


----------



## santaKlaus (8. September 2005)

moin moin also wenn ich nach freiburg komme dann ganz sicher nicht nur für eine woche also haut reinsen!!!
und grüsse mir denn pelle und die flachzange


----------



## glotz (9. September 2005)

kleine wasserstandsmeldung:
hab jetzt 10 von 15 tapes gesichtet und sieht schon ganz gut aus!!
wenn ich dann zum we die ganzen fotos bekomm dann wirds evtl mitte ende nächster woche was!!!
see yaa
teo 
@ sebi schick mir die fotos!!bitte sandi hat seine heut losgeschickt!! kannste die mauer da am denkmal ober aufm berg auch mal von der seite knipsen weil ich ja relativ frontal gefilmt hab! danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (9. September 2005)

Ich werde morgen früh die Spots knippsen gehn und dann hast du die CD am Samstag...


----------



## Pellenheimer (14. September 2005)

so tach auch ihr wahnsinnigen
pelle is jetze auch hier 
wie siehts aus in braunschweig ? 
gut erholt ?


----------



## glotz (14. September 2005)

ja so langsam gehts wieder!!
das video wird größer und größer und lustiger als je zuvor!!!
du hast auf jeden fall auch deine auftritte und das letzte wort stimmst du auch an!!
was geht in freiburg??
see yaa teo


----------



## Pellenheimer (14. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> ja so langsam gehts wieder!!
> das video wird größer und größer und lustiger als je zuvor!!!
> du hast auf jeden fall auch deine auftritte und das letzte wort stimmst du auch an!!
> was geht in freiburg??
> see yaa teo




hab den teaser von sandi gesichtet.....hihihi


----------



## santaKlaus (14. September 2005)

ja ich bin halt einer der beste tänzer!!
mit freiburg dauert noch darf jetzt erst mal viel und lange arbeiten     

und ich will endlich das ViDEO!!!!!

see ya


----------



## biketrialer (14. September 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> hab den teaser von sandi gesichtet.....hihihi



pelle du absolut krasser freiburger, vor dem winter werd ich noch ma zum sebi fahren und dann gehts nochma anständig trialen in freiburg!  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (16. September 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> pelle du absolut krasser freiburger, vor dem winter werd ich noch ma zum sebi fahren und dann gehts nochma anständig trialen in freiburg!
> toto




na denn mann los NO PAIN NO GAIN was is überhaubt mit BIER


----------



## santaKlaus (16. September 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> na denn mann los NO PAIN NO GAIN was is überhaubt mit BIER



wie bier wenn dann nen HAPSBURGER oder wie der auch immer hies, knallt halt besser oder nicht pelletheairpumpeninthefrontradschmeisser!!!!

aber wenn ich das nächste mal da bin dann feiern wir mal auf vollgas und nicht so larifari!!    

see ya in the schlappen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. September 2005)

Wo  Verdammt Noch Mal Bleibt Das Vid??????????


----------



## glotz (20. September 2005)

ja ich weiss ja das ihr alle wartet!!
hab auch schon wieder ein wenig weiter geschnitten!!
aber :::
die fotos sind immer noch nicht da und deshalb kann ichs einfach noch nicht ganz fertig machen!!
und außerdem hat die fh gestern auch wieder angefangen und deshalb ist meine zeit jetzt auch wieder sehr begrenzt!!

ich versprech euch aber das es noch im september fertig und im web ist!!
sorry an mir liegts echt nicht!!!
mfg teo


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. September 2005)

Also meine Pics sind auch per mail zu dir raus... Ich bin es nicht an dem es liegt


----------



## glotz (20. September 2005)

das schon mal sehr gut!!
muss heut aber erst mal zu eintracht meine jungs supporten!!
wenn ich nicht all zu strunzen bin dann mach ich danach noch weiter am vid!!
hab auf jeden schon das intro mit nem kumpel gemacht hoffe es wird euch gefallen!!
es wird!! aber gut ding will weile haben!! 
bin echt grad ein wenig im stess!!wegen fh und meiner freundin!!
ich beeil mich ja aber zaubern kann ich auch nicht!!
see yaa  teo


----------



## jem23 (20. September 2005)

freudefreudelefzlefz


----------



## trialbock (21. September 2005)

Hau de Bigl Neiiiii


----------



## glotz (21. September 2005)

wasserstandsmeldung:

intro fertig!!
köln fertig!!
freiburg fast fertig!!
eurobike schon angefangen!!

also es geht vorran!!
bis jetzt ca 10 min
also 20 min werdens auf jeden fall!! mit den ganzen zwischenscenen zum saufen und lachen!!!

see yaa 
mfg teo


----------



## Pellenheimer (27. September 2005)

wat is denn getze
 was is uberhaupt mit schnaps und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (27. September 2005)

das muss ja das beste video aller zeiten werden...


----------



## glotz (27. September 2005)

der schnapps kommt!!! 
da sei dir mal ganz sicher pelle!!
obs das beste vid aller zeiten wird kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich die sachen ja live und jetzt schon min 10 mal aufm rechner gesehen habe!!
aber ich glaube ein paar schöne tricks sind schon babei!!
es ist aber kein reines trial-vid sondern ein roadtrip mit vielen sachen die wir sonst  noch so erlebt haben in den 9 tagen!!
bis denn teo


----------



## Pellenheimer (28. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> der schnapps kommt!!!
> da sei dir mal ganz sicher pelle!!
> obs das beste vid aller zeiten wird kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich die sachen ja live und jetzt schon min 10 mal aufm rechner gesehen habe!!
> aber ich glaube ein paar schöne tricks sind schon babei!!
> ...




 na denn muss ja auch nicht immer trick an trick sein... und vergiss die wahnsinnstanzaktion meiner nachbarin nicht.

was ist jetzt eigenlich mit schnaps....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. September 2005)

Gggggg Lllllll Ooooooo  Ttttttt  Zzzzzzzzz

Mach Hinnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. Oktober 2005)

Also wollte nochmal sagen das dieser ROADTRIP 05 das beste war was dieses Jahr passiert ist.. scheiss auf KOXX Day´s, GRaz, Köln.. egal... ROADTRIP ist unschlagbar... und du GLOTZ hast das fein in Bilder gefasst...vielleicht sind wir ja nächstes Jahr noch nen paar mehr Leute...

MfG
MArco

PS: und fetten dank an Olli und Sebi das ihr uns so schön umsorgt habt in Freiburg.. und an Pelle.. der Salat König...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub ich häng mich das nächste mal an Toto ran, wenns wieder nach Freiburg geht


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Also wollte nochmal sagen das dieser ROADTRIP 05 das beste war was dieses Jahr passiert ist.. scheiss auf KOXX Day´s, GRaz, Köln.. egal... ROADTRIP ist unschlagbar... und du GLOTZ hast das fein in Bilder gefasst...vielleicht sind wir ja nächstes Jahr noch nen paar mehr Leute...
> 
> MfG
> MArco
> ...




moin moin die herren 

jaja war ne schöne zeit mit euch ...das video ist echt klasse geworden
apropros.. was war das für ein boot ?(Neid)
wie siehts eigentlich aus noch is ja nich winteroder


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich häng mich das nächste mal an Toto ran, wenns wieder nach Freiburg geht


 


jajaja kommt alle nach freiburg das wird sehr lustig ....
sieht man ja im video....
I`m maybe oldscool,but i`m not no old fool


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. Oktober 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> I`m maybe oldscool,but i`m not no old fool



Oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Oder so ähnlich


wiejetz


----------



## jem23 (8. Oktober 2005)

le chef: 





			
				BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> aber sagt nicht das ich euch nicht gewarnt habe....


   monstertrial  mit ulkschoten - lekka


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (8. Oktober 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> wiejetz



I may be oldschool, but I'm not an old fool

so


----------

